# Being Human series 2 - starts Jan 10th!



## fogbat (Jan 6, 2010)

There's a trailer.

Looking forward to this one


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't fukn wait


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2010)

yay! looking forward to spotting more bristol landmarks


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2010)

Yey!


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2010)

aah, the wonders of january, lots of decent TV!

A sunday night tho??


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2010)

For a programme that appears to be shot on a shoestring budget; it's one of the best sci-fi series on the box.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2010)

the one thing that let it down was the awful werewolf effects. apart from that, quality show that stands up to anything they churn out in america


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2010)

It probably got a bigger budget for series 2. It was very succesful after all.


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2010)

strung_out said:


> the one thing that let it down was the awful werewolf effects.



no show/movie has _ever_ done a decent werewolf effect.  they are always godawful and somewhat embarassing.  even Oz in Buffy.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> no show/movie has _ever_ done a decent werewolf effect.  they are always godawful and somewhat embarassing.  even Oz in Buffy.



American Werewolf in London?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> no show/movie has _ever_ done a decent werewolf effect.  they are always godawful and somewhat embarassing.  even Oz in Buffy.



I quite liked the ones in Dog Soldiers.

Not great, but far superior to most attempts.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2010)

strung_out said:


> the one thing that let it down was the awful werewolf effects. apart from that, quality show that stands up to anything they churn out in america



I'd say it's US equivalent is True Blood. Great series, also.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool. Another thing to watch. We're a bit spoilt at the moment. 



belboid said:


> no show/movie has _ever_ done a decent werewolf effect.  they are always godawful and somewhat embarassing.  even Oz in Buffy.



Agreed. Perhaps they should stay in the dark (wolves are nocturnal, aren't they?), just glowing eyes and Psycho-style snippets of claws and fur.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 6, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Can't fukn wait



I know what you can't for!!!







YUM!!!!


----------



## fogbat (Jan 6, 2010)

Stop turning this into a phwoarr thread


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking forward to this.

Lol pigtails, you know strumps all too well  I think George is funny.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2010)

I keep waiting for this to turn good 

It's a good idea and it's not bad, but it all just feels a bit ropey and amateur (and I'm not talking about the production values).

Mostly it's the acting and (what is up with Russell 'George' Tovey's accent  ) the writing - it all just seems a bit... lacking.

Will watch the new series though.


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2010)

Artaxerxes said:


> American Werewolf in London?





fogbat said:


> I quite liked the ones in Dog Soldiers.
> 
> Not great, but far superior to most attempts.



Not seen DS and its ages since I saw AWIL, but my recollection was that they hardly showed anything of the transformation, or the wolf.  Which is the only way to do it, suggestion and suspense, not a man in a shitty suit.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Mostly it's the acting and (what is up with Russell 'George' Tovey's accent  ) the writing - it all just seems a bit... lacking.



To me he sounds like an Essex boy (or somewhere like that) trying his hardest to be well-spoken.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2010)

scifisam said:


> To me he sounds like an Essex boy (or somewhere like that) trying his hardest to be well-spoken.


 Yeah, that's what I thought, but it just sounds... weird, and it makes all his lines quite stilted and difficult.

I must confess I do rather wish I looked like Mitchell


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought, but it just sounds... weird, and it makes all his lines quite stilted and difficult.
> 
> I must confess I do rather wish I looked like Mitchell



Yeah - it's to make him sound awkward and hesitant, and the problem is that awkward and hesitant can get annoying to listen to after a while. 

Most men would be happy to look like Mitchell. Hell, some women probably do. I have his hair.


----------



## Stig (Jan 6, 2010)

scifisam said:


> To me he sounds like an Essex boy (or somewhere like that) trying his hardest to be well-spoken.



I think he sounds like he pronounces too many consonants for his accent, IYSWIM. Every 't' at the end of a word sounds sort of wrong somehow, like it was forced there.


Will definitely watch this, anyway! What else is good on ATM then? I don't have a clue about current tv, but would be up for a couple more things to watch on nights in.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Yeah - it's to make him sound awkward and hesitant, and the problem is that awkward and hesitant can get annoying to listen to after a while.





Stig said:


> I think he sounds like he pronounces too many consonants for his accent, IYSWIM. Every 't' at the end of a word sounds sort of wrong somehow, like it was forced there.


It is, it's the damn 't's! 



scifisam said:


> Most men would be happy to look like Mitchell. Hell, some women probably do. I have his hair.


 It's his hair that I want! I have long hair but it's all straight and rubbish and I want it wavy and gorgeous


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2010)

pigtails said:


> I know what you can't for!!!


Ohgod... 



BiddlyBee said:


> Lol pigtails, you know strumps all too well....I think George is funny.


Heh  George is a sweetie 












P.S. Sorry fogbat


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's his hair that I want! I have long hair but it's all straight and rubbish and I want it wavy and gorgeous


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> It is, it's the damn 't's!



It's like he heard that posh people pronounce their Ts, so decided to pronounce every t, even though actual posh people don't do that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2010)

Stig said:


> I think he sounds like he pronounces too many consonants for his accent, IYSWIM. Every 't' at the end of a word sounds sort of wrong somehow, like it was forced there.
> 
> 
> Will definitely watch this, anyway! What else is good on ATM then? I don't have a clue about current tv, but would be up for a couple more things to watch on nights in.



Heroes, Stargate Universe, Caprica (BSG prequel, starts 12), Sons of Anarch and Breaking Bad are available online ummm....


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2010)

Stig said:


> Will definitely watch this, anyway! What else is good on ATM then? I don't have a clue about current tv, but would be up for a couple more things to watch on nights in.



I love both Chuck and Leverage. Chuck's been on for a while (it's two seasons in in the US, and about halfway through the second season on some channel here) but Leverage is only just about to start on Bravo. It's a British version of Hustle - all about con-artists - but with them only ripping off bad people and having a good sense of humour about it. 

Dexter's also damn good.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>


 What in the name of Thundera is that?! It looks like something I don't want to find in my mum's bathroom cupboard 



scifisam said:


> It's like he heard that posh people pronounce their Ts, so decided to pronounce every t, even though actual posh people don't do that.


I'm always accused of being posh and _I_ don't pronounce my 't's - kid should hang out with me, learn to talk well proper.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Well you are a Lord  

...and it's a curling tong.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you suuuure 

The last but one time I had my haircut the hairdresser put a few waves in my hair - rarely have I ever been so girly. Tussled, tussled is what I want.

Anyway, we're veering waaaay off topic - lame programme is still lame


----------



## fogbat (Jan 7, 2010)

scifisam said:


> I love both Chuck and Leverage. Chuck's been on for a while (it's two seasons in in the US, and about halfway through the second season on some channel here) but Leverage is only just about to start on Bravo. It's a British version of Hustle - all about con-artists - but with them only ripping off bad people and having a good sense of humour about it.
> 
> Dexter's also damn good.



Ohh, I love Chuck


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Ohh, I love Chuck



I've always known you had excellent taste.


----------



## pootle (Jan 7, 2010)

I know someone who is in this  had a bit of a read of the script for season 2 an' all.

Iz good!


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 7, 2010)

pootle said:


> I know someone who is in this  had a bit of a read of the script for season 2 an' all.
> 
> Iz good!



oooh get youse with your biz connections  i am looking forward to this a lot.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 7, 2010)

Oooh can't wait!! I just watched the fist series again to get back into it. I cant wait for George's hysterical screaming! Also waiting for Nina to break it to George that he scratched her and is now also a werewolf.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2010)

*bounce*


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> no show/movie has _ever_ done a decent werewolf effect.  they are always godawful and somewhat embarassing.  even Oz in Buffy.



 the howling


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2010)

you are kidding aren't you?


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

fucking missed this 

i'll have to watch on iplayer


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2010)

Enjoyed that and it made me purrrrrr too, mmmmm


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2010)

It was OK if a bit of a set-up episode. Get the new villain in, do summat with Sugar and flesh out the ground for some more episodes. Quite disappointed but I'f they play it right the groundwork layering of this ep can go on to epic win.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 10, 2010)

A nicely gory scene in there, too


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

ok, not reading any more of this thread til i watch it on catch up


----------



## mysterygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Enjoyed that 

Had a brief moment of panic when the presenter person started going on about back to back episodes, I've got work tomorrow.  Fortunately it was a reference to Heroes not Being Human


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

enjoyed this. nice set up episode.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 11, 2010)

scifisam said:


> I love both Chuck and Leverage. Chuck's been on for a while (it's two seasons in in the US, and about halfway through the second season on some channel here) but Leverage is only just about to start on Bravo. It's a British version of Hustle - all about con-artists - but with them only ripping off bad people and having a good sense of humour about it.
> 
> Dexter's also damn good.




Season 3 of chuck started in the US last night......


----------



## pigtails (Jan 11, 2010)

I enjoyed it but it's a bit too serious! need more laughs!


----------



## T & P (Jan 11, 2010)

pigtails said:


> I enjoyed it but it's a bit too serious! need more laughs!


 That's what George is there for


----------



## Idaho (Jan 11, 2010)

I liked it. Was a good mix of funny and grim in a Moore/Gaiman style.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely a set up episode, looking forward to how this series pans out.


----------



## teecee (Jan 11, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Season 3 of chuck started in the US last night......



Excellent, looking forward to ...


Spoiler:  so as not ruin season 2 ending



seeing  how they handle Chucks new found ninja skills 



just hope they don't cock it up


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely better than I was expecting.





pigtails said:


> I enjoyed it but it's a bit too serious! need more laughs!





T & P said:


> That's what George is there for


I actually thought it worked better with George being darker and more moody (although it did start getting a _bit_ tedious  ). And it sounds like Moody George has a better accent 

Did anyone else think they'd just discovered the word "fuck", or been told that in this series they can use it? May just be my perception but it seemed to be used a lot more than in previous episodes.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 12, 2010)

That pub in the opening scene looked nice. Is it a real place?


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

think so. i was just trying to work out which pub in bristol it is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2010)

Terry Wogan? 

Terry _Wogan_.

I feel like a line was crossed there that can't be uncrossed.  Was that Being Human or the feckin Com_mit_ments? 

Apart from that, though, Joe looked old, didn't he?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2010)

Lmao@Wogan on it.

Ivan is fukn grreat! My fav. at mo.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2010)

They may have ruined Wogan for me!

He's all scary now. 

Brilllllllllllllliant episode though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2010)

Sick as fuck. Mince of Darkness line made I lol.

Still some good if not exactly deep musings on the nature of humanity going on, which is always appreciated in supernatural/fantasy stuff. Mitchell continues to be a badass reeling from crises to crises. Poor old George though  the dear john.

The outside agency of religious themed baddies echoes the Buffy strand of The Initiative somewhat. Trail for next series loks like Mitchell is going to have more than a handful of troublesome nightwalkers to deal with.

And Sugar's story is shaping up nicely. Not only was the John Hurt-a-like radio voice well scary she has gone invisible again  just when it looked like she was onto a winner


----------



## pigtails (Jan 18, 2010)

LOVING IT!!!

It was a bit scary, sad and funny.

Nice to see Joe from This Life getting a bit of work too!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2010)

pigtails said:


> Nice to see Joe from This Life getting a bit of work too!


He was such a fresh faced wee laddie last time I saw him, though.  Still, I suppose that's what being undead does to you.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> He was such a fresh faced wee laddie last time I saw him, though.  Still, I suppose that's what being undead does to you.



I still would!


----------



## Idaho (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought that was great. It's managing to avoid the many pitfalls similar programmes have:

- camping it up and making it an hilaaarious send up
- Making it too much in the X-File/Lost mold of answering one question and asking 2 more ad inifintum

I can't think of the others atm.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 18, 2010)

oooooh, yes, that was a good ep last night. 

Mitchell....  

loving the attitude on the new werewolf chick and all the new character developments.... 

anyone else spot Inverdarroch from Take the High Road last night?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2010)

This programme goes from strength to strength.

I found the first episode of Series 2 really exciting in many ways.

Last nights episode though ripped my heart out and stamped on it instead. Packed full of tragedy and angst, delivered superbly but without over-doing it imo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2010)

Quality music as well. Spotted a mumford and sons track in there.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2010)

Spoiler: Humour



Oh and can i just mention Kate Bush and the look on the vampire's face? Stuff of genius.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Spoiler: Humour
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and can i just mention Kate Bush and the look on the vampire's face? Stuff of genius.



Innit. Another moment that made me


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Apart from that, though, Joe looked old, didn't he?


aah, it's taken me till now to work out which character you meant, I didn't recognise him at all.


----------



## janeb (Jan 18, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Innit. Another moment that made me



Was excellent, but was a bit distracted by the awesome car - was it a DS?  If so, want beyond all reason


----------



## pigtails (Jan 25, 2010)

Oooooh I'm loving this darker stuff but it still manages to make me laugh out loud!!


----------



## strung out (Jan 25, 2010)

well i found out where the pub is. it's the New Found Out pub in totterdown. helped that they showed the sign above the door halfway through the episode


----------



## embree (Jan 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> That pub in the opening scene looked nice. Is it a real place?





strung_out said:


> well i found out where the pub is. it's the New Found Out pub in totterdown. helped that they showed the sign above the door halfway through the episode


----------



## madamv (Jan 25, 2010)

Loving this new series.   

Mitchell can come bite my neck anytime  although, he doesnt have permission to biff my teeth out with a rock...  

The final scene  

I'm lovin' it..


----------



## zoooo (Jan 25, 2010)

Every single episode this series has had a scene which made me do this face .
Pretty mindblowingly good stuff.
Even better than the first series.


----------



## magneze (Jan 26, 2010)

Great episode. The story is so good you want to know what's going to happen next - brilliant writing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

Last night's was a great set-up for the series finale.  I loved George changing too early, and the comedy of it being because he'd forgotten to factor in the clocks going back.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2010)

Aye. This series has been amazing and presumably the last ever series as you just can't better this. Go out on a high i say.

The humour aswell as the drama has been spot on.

Ghost women sat around waiting to be exocised in a "are we there yet" way? 

Problem is I can see how the part of the last episode is probably going to go.



Spoiler: My theory



George goes in chamber.
They nearly kill him.
Annie saves him by doing something.
Door opens but now its the good door not the evil one as she has dun a good deed.
In she goes.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 22, 2010)

Last night was another great episode. Fantastic series this. I would quite like them to end on a high too. Nothing wrong with a 2 good seasons and a big finale.


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Last night's was a great set-up for the series finale.  I loved George changing too early, and the comedy of it being because he'd forgotten to factor in the clocks going back.



the only problem with that being that clocks change on saturday nights/sunday mornings, so theres no way he'd have had to go to the parents evening.  There have been a couple of similar slightly annoying gaffes like that (eg the priest was revealed as deffo catholic last night, so where did his wife and kid come from??), but not enough to stop the enjoyment of a cracking series.

And there will be another series, already announced I think


----------



## Idaho (Feb 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> the only problem with that being that clocks change on saturday nights/sunday mornings, so theres no way he'd have had to go to the parents evening.  There have been a couple of similar slightly annoying gaffes like that (eg the priest was revealed as deffo catholic last night, so where did his wife and kid come from??), but not enough to stop the enjoyment of a cracking series.
> 
> And there will be another series, already announced I think



The first hole is a good spot. But the second isn't so clear cut. He may have gone all papist and high church after his family were killed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> the only problem with that being that clocks change on saturday nights/sunday mornings, so theres no way he'd have had to go to the parents evening.  There have been a couple of similar slightly annoying gaffes like that (eg the priest was revealed as deffo catholic last night, so where did his wife and kid come from??), but not enough to stop the enjoyment of a cracking series.
> 
> And there will be another series, already announced I think



He is defrocked isn't he? so can have a wife


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> the only problem with that being that clocks change on saturday nights/sunday mornings, so theres no way he'd have had to go to the parents evening.


Doh!  I never spotted that!




> (eg the priest was revealed as deffo catholic last night, so where did his wife and kid come from??), but not enough to stop the enjoyment of a cracking series.


I did spot that, but put it down to Idaho's solution.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> He is defrocked isn't he? so can have a wife


No, the flashback was to a Vicar coming home from a service to find his wife & kid being killed.  Any defrocking must be after their death.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 22, 2010)

I found it odd that Mitchell did not seem to know Lucy's surname and so was unable to put 2 and 2 together till the last minute-I mean they did see each other at work quite a bit aside from shagging 

Also can not believe that Georges new g/f is so forgiving


But yeah really enjoyed this despite the holes 

Oh loved the scene where George is on the street, changing-really good music and effects.


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah its possible. But he couldnt have become a catholic _priest_ afterwards. Could have been a high church anglican I suppose, even god would have a hard time telling them apart from catholics


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> yeah its possible. But he couldnt have become a catholic _priest_ afterwards. Could have been a high church anglican I suppose, even god would have a hard time telling them apart from catholics


Yes, High Anglican in the 70s.  But there's nothing to stop a Widowed Anglican Vicar from converting and being ordained as a Catholic priest.

Doesn't explain the lack of dog collar, or being called Mister and not Father, though.


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 22, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Problem is I can see how the part of the last episode is probably going to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're making a third series, so I can't see them doing that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 22, 2010)

Jesus, this had naked vamipres sucking blood off each other, and you're thinking about the logistics of a parents evening 

btw, brilliant episode!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> No, the flashback was to a Vicar coming home from a service to find his wife & kid being killed.  Any defrocking must be after their death.



right, right. Might have to re-watch on Iplayer I was a little _refreshed_ last night


----------



## feyr (Feb 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Last night was another great episode. Fantastic series this. I would quite like them to end on a high too. Nothing wrong with a 2 good seasons and a big finale.



i think this series has been fantastic! series 3 is going to be set in Cardiff, and i am half expecting/dreading an appearance of torchwood characters. which would be awful


i missed the significance of lucy's surname as was distracted. anyone want to explain?


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, High Anglican in the 70s.  But there's nothing to stop a Widowed Anglican Vicar from converting and being ordained as a Catholic priest.
> 
> Doesn't explain the lack of dog collar, or being called Mister and not Father, though.



blimey, they dont even have to be celibate any more!



In Bloom said:


> They're making a third series, so I can't see them doing that.



I think we are going to get one character replacement meself


----------



## magneze (Feb 22, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


> I found it odd that Mitchell did not seem to know Lucy's surname and so was unable to put 2 and 2 together till the last minute-I mean they did see each other at work quite a bit aside from shagging


Yes, that was a bit silly - wouldn't _anyone_ make the link on first name alone?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> blimey, they dont even have to be celibate any more!


Celibacy doesn't imply virginity, it implies abstinence.


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Celibacy doesn't imply virginity, it implies abstinence.



oh i know that, but they dont have to be celibate any more, either. The catholic church is becoming almost catholic in its taste


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Jesus, this had naked vamipres sucking blood off each other, and you're thinking about the logistics of a parents evening
> 
> btw, brilliant episode!


The quibbles aren't deal-breakers; it was still a great episode, and still one of the best things on telly atm.  But this is a discussion forum...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> oh i know that, but they dont have to be celibate any more, either. The catholic church is becoming almost catholic in its taste


Oh, iswym.  Yes, a married protestant minister can transfer his ordination now, and remain married.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 22, 2010)

Omg.....fablus! Mitchell....all evil n shit.....woaahhh. 
I reckon Annie is going to somehow save George too.....unless the place they;ve gone to means she can't disappear out of there


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Omg.....fablus! Mitchell....all evil n shit.....woaahhh.
> I reckon Annie is going to somehow save George too.....unless the place they;ve gone to means she can't disappear out of there


Yeah.  They reminded us how powerful she was last night with the medium being deafened etc.  (And him saying "Shit, this one's fucking powerful", or whatever words he used).  So she'll deffo be doing stuff.  Like the end of series one.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 22, 2010)

feyr said:


> i missed the significance of lucy's surname as was distracted. anyone want to explain?



Mitchell hadn't realised Lucy and Professor Jagget were the same person.

Ivan looked the shit as a 1940s gent. I'm jealous.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Mitchell hadn't realised Lucy and Professor Jagget were the same person.


They were never very formal in bed.  And anyway, she was a Doctor in the hospital, not "Professor".


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> The quibbles aren't deal-breakers; it was still a great episode, and still one of the best things on telly atm.  But this is a discussion forum...



Of course....I just wanted an excuse to think and write about naked vampires again


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Of course....I just wanted an excuse to think and write about naked vampires again


 Fair play.


----------



## feyr (Feb 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> They were never very formal in bed.  And anyway, she was a Doctor in the hospital, not "Professor".



oh i thought there was some deeper significance by Mitchell's reaction  but then i'd forgotten that he didnt know  sorry, i'm not very bright today


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 22, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Of course....I just wanted an excuse to think and write about naked vampires again



Carry on you!


----------



## Idaho (Feb 22, 2010)

I did like the episode before last when George accused Annie of behaving like a "common poltegeist" because she was throwing stuff around


----------



## pigtails (Feb 22, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Of course....I just wanted an excuse to think and write about naked vampires again





It was sooooooooo good!!

The next series is gonna be filmed in Wales so I'm thinking a visit to the set might be in order - coming Strumps??   I'll fight you for Mitchell!


----------



## pigtails (Feb 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I did like the episode before last when George accused Annie of behaving like a "common poltegeist" because she was throwing stuff around



Yeah there's been some great comedy moments this series, Annie in particular has been hysterical.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 22, 2010)

pigtails said:


> The next series is gonna be filmed in Wales so I'm thinking a visit to the set might be in order - coming Strumps??   I'll fight you for Mitchell!


  YES!!!
No, we must try n share


----------



## pigtails (Feb 22, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> YES!!!
> No, we must try n share



I think I can handle sharing him


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 22, 2010)

I might be able to......I'll give it a go


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2010)

oh no, i see they're doing a yankee remake as well...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2010)

It's like they are scared of an english accent ffs


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It's like they are scared of an english accent ffs


All they need is subtitles, like we have up here.  (Except for Daisy).


----------



## magneze (Feb 23, 2010)

Is Lucy the spooky religious guy's daughter?


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2010)

No, daughter got offed. She's just a semi-random scientific religious loon.


----------



## magneze (Feb 23, 2010)

belboid said:


> No, daughter got offed. She's just a semi-random scientific religious loon.


Did she? Thought it was just his wife?


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 23, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah.  They reminded us how powerful she was last night with the medium being deafened etc.  (And him saying "Shit, this one's fucking powerful", or whatever words he used).  So she'll deffo be doing stuff.  Like the end of series one.



Seriously fab episode, me & the missus were drained afterwards!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2010)

That train carraige scene was epic. Guts everywhere.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 23, 2010)

It was!
Intense episode


----------



## fogbat (Feb 23, 2010)

Good to see Mitchell go properly bad 

The whining, tortured wuss act was getting old.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2010)

magneze said:


> Did she? Thought it was just his wife?



hmmm, i was fairly she she did...you've got me confused now.  Easily done


----------



## fogbat (Feb 23, 2010)

belboid said:


> hmmm, i was fairly she she did...you've got me confused now.  Easily done



I _think_ that we only saw the wife get attacked, but he came home to find both bodies.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 23, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Good to see Mitchell go properly bad
> The whining, tortured wuss act was getting old.



True. Am a little sad he has gone real bad but also rather turned on.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I _think_ that we only saw the wife get attacked, but he came home to find both bodies.



just checked, we dont _exactly_ see the daughter being attacked, but there are three vampires drinking her blood when priesty walks in


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2010)

magneze said:


> Is Lucy the spooky religious guy's daughter?


That's what I thought... we've not seen any funeral flashbacks 



danny la rouge said:


> Yeah.  They reminded us how powerful she was last night with the medium being deafened etc.  (And him saying "Shit, this one's fucking powerful", or whatever words he used).  So she'll deffo be doing stuff.  Like the end of series one.


What happened at the end of series 1?  that was ages ago!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2010)

She and wolfie walked into herricks lair and she got all poltergiesty.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 23, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> True. Am a little sad he has gone real bad but also rather turned on.



Ivan was far more fun, anyway


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> She and wolfie walked into herricks lair and she got all poltergiesty.


hmmmm... I don't remember. I remember them locking herrick up in the room with George where he killed him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2010)

I seem to recall they went to rescue Mitchell. Wolfie used his star of David as a warding talisman as well


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2010)

Not saying you're wrong, I can't remember the episode is all


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's what I thought... we've not seen any funeral flashbacks



We haven't, but he did mention how they only came into contact after she wrote a paper about the genetics of evil or something.

I get the late train to Bristol semi-regularly, so that scene was proper creepy. The lack of any teenage navy lads getting pissed in the carriage shattered any sense of realism for me, though.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 23, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Ivan was far more fun, anyway



Well you can have Ivan. I'll have Mitchell


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2010)

Have to flag up how much I enjoyed Herrick in the episode with the 60's flashback scenes

'It's just a lie we tell the new recruits 'aaah what's happening to me' munch munch'

Ivan is a bit to nice. Herrick was a nasty grubby sinister vamp. Not even cool or handsome but menacing and creepy.


----------



## zenie (Feb 23, 2010)

So Mitchell's just gone all horrible because he's starting drinking blood again? 

Sorry but I think it's gone a bit too far now....


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2010)

zenie said:


> So Mitchell's just gone all horrible because he's starting drinking blood again?
> 
> Sorry but I think it's gone a bit too far now....



That's a principle that has been fairly comprehensively established during the series. That drinking blood makes the blood lust worse, and it makes you forget and live in the moment.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 24, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> True. Am a little sad he has gone real bad but also rather turned on.



Yes, I want evil Mitchell to be listening to me move about in a different room and thinking about my naked skin beneath my clothes.

That Annie fool just doesn't appreciate how damn lucky she is!


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2010)

but...she's a _ghost_.  If she cant get any pleasure from a cup of tea, then what chance would an undead mans cock have?


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2010)

Idaho said:


> That's a principle that has been fairly comprehensively established during the series. That drinking blood makes the blood lust worse, and it makes you forget and live in the moment.


 
I see, I only half watch it tbh. I really enjoyed the first series but now it seems to have gone a bit far so it's background TV.  True Blood however...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2010)

Series 3 on it's way soon. I want to see Eric and Bill have a massive fight.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2010)

your homoerotic desires rise more rapidly to the surface every day DC


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2010)

belboid said:


> your homoerotic desires rise more rapidly to the surface every day DC


 
We're all gay here, don't be shy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Series 3 on it's way soon. I want to see Eric and Bill have a massive fight.


I still need to get my hands on the second half of series 2


----------



## Iguana (Feb 24, 2010)

belboid said:


> but...she's a _ghost_.  If she cant get any pleasure from a cup of tea, then what chance would an undead mans cock have?



Mental.  If he said something like that to me while looking at me so intensely I'd cream my panties.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Series 3 on it's way soon. I want to see Eric and Bill have a massive fight.



And then Captain Jack can intervene... it is in Cardiff, right?


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2010)

zenie said:


> I see, I only half watch it tbh. I really enjoyed the first series but now it seems to have gone a bit far so it's background TV.  True Blood however...



There you go. I watched the first episode of True Blood and thought it was complete shit.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2010)

zenie said:


> I see, I only half watch it tbh. I really enjoyed the first series but now it seems to have gone a bit far so it's background TV.  True Blood however...


 
^ Wrongun


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 24, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Yes, I want evil Mitchell to be listening to me move about in a different room and thinking about my naked skin beneath my clothes.






DotCommunist said:


> Series 3 on it's way soon.


Can't wait.  *bounces*


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2010)

Idaho said:


> There you go. I watched the first episode of True Blood and thought it was complete shit.


 
LOL you should give it more time 



Gromit said:


> ^ Wrongun


 
I like it, but I liked it more when it was a bit more _believable_. 

Yeh I do know how stupid that sounds....


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 24, 2010)

zenie said:


> I like it, but I liked it more when it was a bit more _believable_.   Yeh I do know how stupid that sounds....


----------



## madamv (Feb 24, 2010)

Ooh just had a chance to read the thread...   Yup, the vicars daughter got offed...   I would like to see Daisy and Ivans back story...  I bet they got up to some naughtyness...

I think Mitchell is gonna go crazy ape bonkers and sex and save them in the tunnel of doom..   

Why doesnt George tell them that when he doesnt change he gets nasty and violent?   

There are lots of plot discrepancies, but hell, its not a documentary, I can forgive for the sake of being able to watch Mitchel suck Daisys fingers    *faints*


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 24, 2010)

madamv said:


> I can forgive for the sake of being able to watch Mitchel suck Daisys fingers    *faints*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 26, 2010)

I know it's well known but can anyone tell me what the choral music used at the end of last week's episode was?

Oh, I hadn't noticed the plot howlers but as someone else said it's not a documentary.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 26, 2010)

It was Allegri's


----------



## Griselda (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Stigmata - I'd heard it before and thought it was lovely but I'm incredibly ignorant about 'classical' music.


----------



## Serotonin (Feb 27, 2010)

zenie said:


> LOL you should give it more time
> 
> .



For sure.

By the end of the second series True Blood was incredibly good.


----------



## madamv (Feb 28, 2010)

Nearly time for the last episode..  I am so excited that me and Mr V had a row over who was going to watch the telly.

I actually put my foot down with a firm hand and insisted I get to watch my programme...


----------



## T & P (Feb 28, 2010)

Good final episode though I thought the demise of Kemp was crap and a bit of an anti-climax.

So they're going to be dipping into the other side in series 3... interesting.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 28, 2010)

*gasp*

Can't wait for more!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 28, 2010)

AMAZING!

Need series 3 now please.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 28, 2010)

Great use of David Holmes as soundtrack, excellent episode


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2010)

Perhaps my expectation level was set too high because from every episode up to the last being purely amazing...

... but I only thought it a so-so episode. I liked it, but I didn't fiercely love it like I had all the previous episodes.

Still I can't wait for a series 3.


----------



## madamv (Mar 1, 2010)

Ooh Herrick.....  Oooh Annie...   

I thought they were bringing back Ivan...   But Herrick, thats genius.  He was a baddun for sure


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2010)

That was a good cliff hanger. Another example of how Mitchell's conscience has landed him in it again. If he'd killed that mad wench instead of just smashing her teeth in he'd had saved himself a world of heartache due to come.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 1, 2010)

I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it, I love it!!

Poor Annie 

and ooooh Herrick!!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 1, 2010)

I was waiting for dead Lucy to pop up and cheerily announce she was their new ghost.

Twas good, but they definitely rushed the end, and packed too much into the last 15 minutes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I was waiting for dead Lucy to pop up and cheerily announce she was their new ghost.


Yeah, me too!

I loved it when Annie leapt out and snatched the Evil Vicar!



> Twas good, but they definitely rushed the end, and packed too much into the last 15 minutes.


I thought it was plotting along quite nicely, then lost its way from when George talked Mitchell out of the revenge killing in the Centre place.  That was fine in itself, i character terms, but what followed - the cottage, the Some Time Later - just seemed a bit tacked on, in plot terms.

The very end was good, though.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 1, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I loved it when Annie leapt out and snatched the Evil Vicar!


Me too! 
Poor thing though...she's scared


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2010)

Didn't people find it all a bit um conveinient.

Two werewolves and a vamp can't handle an old man.

Annie not completely gone but in an afterlife holding patern. Able to drag a living person through a portal.

She wanted to go but because we want a third series they've left it open to be able to somehow bring her back from the pre-afterlife afterlife (holding pattern) to her pervious afterlife (ghostiness).

The only bit i liked about that whole nonsense was that they were unhappy on the other side for her intervention because the didn't have a form for what had happened.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 1, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Two werewolves and a vamp can't handle an old man.



That was fair enough because the werewolves haven't really got any powers under normal circumstances, and Kemp had his holy symbols PLUS he was a righteous badass.

I was really hoping they'd bring back Ivan, but i guess Herrick is cool too.


Also: Inch-high Private Eye.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Didn't people find it all a bit um conveinient.
> 
> Two werewolves and a vamp can't handle an old man.
> 
> ...



Well, yes. And thank god for that!
I want Annie back for series 3. Don't want it to be boring and crap just so that the end of series 2 wasn't 'convenient'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Poor thing though...she's scared


Poor Annie.  

Save her, you guys!


----------



## madamv (Mar 1, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> That was fair enough because the werewolves haven't really got any powers under normal circumstances, and Kemp had his holy symbols PLUS he was a righteous badass.
> 
> I was really hoping they'd bring back Ivan, but i guess Herrick is cool too.
> 
> ...





After further digestion today, why did THAT sort of door come for the medium bloke?  He wasnt really with the baddies really was he?   And why did they drag Annie into it?  Was it the same lot who were trying to get her earlier?  

I was waiting for Mitchell to make Prof a vamp


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2010)

I loved the medium. I want them to bring him back too!
Hopefully he's with Annie in the scary place. (probably not though.)


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2010)

madamv said:


> After further digestion today, why did THAT sort of door come for the medium bloke?  He wasnt really with the baddies really was he?   And why did they drag Annie into it?  Was it the same lot who were trying to get her earlier?
> 
> I was waiting for Mitchell to make Prof a vamp



I get the impression that the door and the waiting rooms behind it are not good/evil but are part of an afterlife processing team who deal with any and all dead before judgement by higher-ups.


Glad to see Herrick back. He's far and away the shows most sinister vamp.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 1, 2010)

Didn't the medium have handcuffs the first time he appeared? I thought he was some sort of convict. Could be confusing that with something else.


----------



## madamv (Mar 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I get the impression that the door and the waiting rooms behind it are not good/evil but are part of an afterlife processing team who deal with any and all dead before judgement by higher-ups.
> 
> 
> Glad to see Herrick back. He's far and away the shows most sinister vamp.



But when Annie was helping the psychic the doors were all white and magical...  Not scary looking and grabby...

I was so excited to see Herrick too.  Baddest of vampires....  He is going to mix it up next series for sure.

Dunno about the cuffs Stigmata, hmmm


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah I just checked on iPlayer. He's a con. Implication is that he's on parole by the end of the series. So he gets a bad door because he's a rum character.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

Annie in the tv


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought Mitchell was going to save Lucy by making her a vampire.

Excellent end to the series though, really sets it up well for series 3 ... which is when? *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Annie in the tv



She's not really inside a telly you know. 

It's wires and glass tubes n stuff and she'd be too big to fit inside it.  

She was just broadcasting to the telly a bit like the pirate radio DJ from the film "The boat that rocked".

I'm surprised that she didn't do wat most people do and say "ooh am I on telly? Can I say hi to some people, hey guys look it's me, I'm on telly"


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

Bugger... pvr stopped recording just before the end... is Herrick in the telly with Annie?


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bugger... pvr stopped recording just before the end... is Herrick in the telly with Annie?


No, he's raised from the dead by Daisy and the other girl who lost her teeth to Mitchell.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh blimey. I'm guessing Mitchell will go all good again now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> No, he's raised from the dead by Daisy and the other girl who lost her teeth to Mitchell.


Raised from the death-that-follows-undeadness.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

Like a slightly camp, middle-aged, English Jesus


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Like a slightly camp, middle-aged, English Jesus


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

with fangs 

(I just watched the end on iplayer... he still has fangs!)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

Gromit said:


> She's not really inside a telly you know.





Poor thing though, she looked so sad and scared.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 2, 2010)

It did seem a slightly disjointed episode compared to the previous ones. Although I kind of like the fact they didn't go for a big crescendo. They did need to have something more of a finish at the bank. A noisy explosion to act as a counterpoint to the cold quiet of the cottage. Still the best thing on tv by a million miles. 

Kemp being able to hold them at bay was perfectly believeable. He has power over vampires with his holy wrath thing. And while he had the holy weapon against Nina's neck, George wasn't going to do anything.

Nina is turning into a great character. The werewolf has made her generally more aggressive and less scared.

I thought Annie was in some kind of Hell/Purgatory. The taking of Kemp was suitably wtf - and I don't necessarily think we've seen the end of him as he didn't die as such.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

When Kemp was saying something like "The power of Christ compels you.The power of Christ compels you.The power of Christ compels you..." it was horrible!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> When Kemp was saying something like "jesus commands you jesus commands you jesus commands you...." it was horrible!



The power of Christ compels you...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> The power of Christ compels you...



*shivers*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

That was a bit cheese tbf, evil vampire hunters and Van Helsing sorts are always giving it 'the power of christ compels you!'

totally Dennis Wheatley. Herricks return was much better


----------



## zenie (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh ok, I really liked the series finale, you've won me back Being Human. 

Did anyone 'log on' after to see wha it was all about? lol 

It wasn't a holy weapon, it was a stake wasn't it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

looked like a prepared one, rather than a random bit of wood. Possibly consecrated.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

zenie said:


> Oh ok, I really liked the series finale, you've won me back Being Human.
> 
> Did anyone 'log on' after to see wha it was all about? lol
> 
> It wasn't a holy weapon, it was a stake wasn't it?



Wasn't it the one Lucy was given, earlier in the series? I'm sure Kemp gave her a similar looking one which was said to have killed lots of vampires.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2010)

madamv said:


> But when Annie was helping the psychic the doors were all white and magical...  Not scary looking and grabby...


Didn't the wee ghosty Bunnymen fan in series one say that different people have different doors?


> I was so excited to see Herrick too.  Baddest of vampires....  He is going to mix it up next series for sure.


He looked a bit peeved, didn't he?


----------



## Idaho (Mar 2, 2010)

It was a few hundred years old and fashioned from a church chair leg or something.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> with fangs
> 
> (I just watched the end on iplayer... he still has fangs!)



And a still-receding hairline. 

Poor old Herrick, if he hadn't got vamped when he did, he'd have had a comb-over within a couple of years.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> That was a bit cheese tbf, evil vampire hunters and Van Helsing sorts are always giving it 'the power of christ compels you!'
> 
> totally Dennis Wheatley. Herricks return was much better



I think there is something in the faith/religion/holy/belief thing which gives the power. There was some reference to George's star of David necklace in the first series. I think the weird repeatative harmonic thing that happened when Kemp was chanting was something to do with that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Wasn't it the one Lucy was given, earlier in the series? I'm sure Kemp gave her a similar looking one which was said to have killed lots of vampires.



Yep, belonged to some vamp-staking saint, supposedly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I think there is something in the faith/religion/holy/belief thing which gives the power. There was some reference to George's star of David necklace in the first series. I think the weird repeatative harmonic thing that happened when Kemp was chanting was something to do with that.



when they went to rescue mitchell from herricks gang the Star worked on a small number of vamps. iirc. I suppose Kemp has greater powers cos he is not just a nominal jew but a full on vampire hunting man of faith


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I think there is something in the faith/religion/holy/belief thing which gives the power. There was some reference to George's star of David necklace in the first series. I think the weird repeatative harmonic thing that happened when Kemp was chanting was something to do with that.



I'm not sure that Kemp's cod-exorcism had anything to do with any being taken through the door (ooh-err!). It seemed to me that her being drawn through the door was more to do with the fact that it was open, and that "the folk on the other side" had been determined to get her if they could, and that Kemp was distracting Annie enough from resisting for them to be able to grab her.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> when they went to rescue mitchell from herricks gang the Star worked on a small number of vamps. iirc. I suppose Kemp has greater powers cos he is not just a nominal jew but a full on vampire hunting man of faith


That, or he's such a murdering, perverted, sanctimonious shit-cunt that he repulses even so-called "monsters".


----------



## Idaho (Mar 2, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm not sure that Kemp's cod-exorcism had anything to do with any being taken through the door (ooh-err!). It seemed to me that her being drawn through the door was more to do with the fact that it was open, and that "the folk on the other side" had been determined to get her if they could, and that Kemp was distracting Annie enough from resisting for them to be able to grab her.



No I think the exorcism + door was the key.


----------



## zenie (Mar 2, 2010)

nvm 

Will they get Annie back? Is she in hell?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd say purgatory but it seems more like passport control.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> I thought Mitchell was going to save Lucy by making her a vampire.



He did.  We saw her say 'I want it' but didn't see her actually die. Which, just as with a gun being shown in Act 1, means she _definitely_ *didn't* die. The door came for her, but her being now undead, it allowed Kemp to be thrown through.

I dont think the last ep really worked in its entirety, but some great idea's and came close enough to have been damned great.  

Why (oh why oh why) would a sussed dude like Mitchell bury all of Herricks bones together? He knows about the power of blood so would shorely have kept the head miles away from the rest of the body.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

Mitchell does loads of plot-convenient fuckups though. Not killing chubby vamp girl, not connecting the lucy-dots, mistakenly thinking OB were behind the bomb etc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

Not very clever is he?


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

Because Mitchell is actually pretty thick. As all good looking people are.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Because Mitchell is actually pretty thick. As all good looking people are.


Not all of us.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah yeah, elephant man.


----------



## zenie (Mar 2, 2010)

I must have missed what they're doing to Herrick. I saw them at the grave but can't remember how he died or anything. 

Anyone got the DVD?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

zenie said:


> can't remember how he died or anything.


George ripped him to shreds.  Which Mitchell painstakingly collected and buried together.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

Wolfy George ripped his head off at the end of series 1.

Hence the scars on Herrick's throat when he popped out of the ground.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

Herrick got trapped in a room with wolf-george at the end of s1 and wolf george utterly pwnt him to death


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Mitchell does loads of plot-convenient fuckups though. Not killing chubby vamp girl, not connecting the lucy-dots, mistakenly thinking OB were behind the bomb etc.



The first two were his being a softie tho, and the last one understandably wrong. This is his world tho, you'd have thought he'd get that one right.

Still, wtf, fun revenge storylines ahoy!


----------



## zenie (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh I remember it all now.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> He did.  We saw her say 'I want it' but didn't see her actually die. Which, just as with a gun being shown in Act 1, means she _definitely_ *didn't* die.


Ohhhh.
I thought she meant 'I want' to die, as in, don't make me a vampire.

But yours makes way more sense.


----------



## zenie (Mar 2, 2010)

She's gonna be some sexy vampire bitch  Her and Mitchell will rule the world mwhahahaha.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

He was getting it on with Daisy... they kind of left that bit out - where did she go after the train? Why did he bother going back home?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn I can't wait for the new series. True Blood is incoming, but where can I watch vamp fic till the 

I refuse to watch fucking twilight.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 2, 2010)

What happens if a vampire tries to make a werewolf into a vampire?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

zoooo said:


> What happens if a vampire tries to make a werewolf into a vampire?


Or vice versa.  Will Herrick be a Wolfpire?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

Depends whose writing the story.

In BH world they wouldn't touch dog-blood.

In Underworld you get some superpowered freaky thing.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

more to the point, what happens when a werewolf kills a vampire, thus tainting him with the werewolves curse? should they be brought back to life, would they be a vampire, a werewolf, a werevamp, a vampwolf?


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Or vice versa.  Will Herrick be a Wolfpire?



dang, beaten to it


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> more to the point, what happens when a werewolf kills a vampire, thus tainting him with the werewolves curse? should they be brought back to life, would they be a vampire, a werewolf, a werevamp, a vampwolf?



No. The vampire curse is undeath, the werewolf acts on living bodies. You cannot wolf-taint that which does not live.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I refuse to watch fucking twilight.


My eldest daughter loves the books.  I tried to read the first one.  It was terrible.  Then, on Saturday, I saw much of the DVD.  It was even worse.  It was like a photo love story.  Utter crap.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> No. The vampire curse is undeath, the werewolf acts on living bodies. You cannot wolf-taint that which does not live.



but does Toby know that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> My eldest daughter loves the books.  I tried to read the first one.  It was terrible.  Then, on Saturday, I saw much of the DVD.  It was even worse.  It was like a photo love story.  Utter crap.



I read a bit. Badly written. If I wanted to get all psueds corner I'd say the writer has hit upon the idea of turning Anne Rice's full-blown celebration of vampirist sexual undertones and neutered it for a teen audience.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> He did.  We saw her say 'I want it' but didn't see her actually die. Which, just as with a gun being shown in Act 1, means she _definitely_ *didn't* die. The door came for her, but her being now undead, it allowed Kemp to be thrown through.


I think Lucy is dead. Her death opened the door for Annie. Does this mean that the boys will have to open the door again with a death to get her out?


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I read a bit. Badly written. If I wanted to get all psueds corner I'd say the writer has hit upon the idea of turning Anne Rice's full-blown celebration of vampirist sexual undertones and neutered it for a teen audience.



Twilight is appaling true-love-waits propaganda. It needs killing with fire. Sexy fire.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I think Lucy is dead. Her death opened the door for Annie.


but that doesnt mean she had to go through it.  zoooo's right that 'I want it' _could_ well mean 'I want to die', but I dont believe we'd have not been shoen that last tender moment.  

Vampire Cleopatra, 


> Does this mean that the boys will have to open the door again with a death to get her out?



mm, that is good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I think Lucy is dead. Her death opened the door for Annie.


Yup.



> Does this mean that the boys will have to open the door again with a death to get her out?


Oooh, good question!  How will George cope?


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup.



but doesn't mean she passed through it tho......


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't think we have seen the last of 'there isn't a form for that' evil god-bot kemp. Perhaps as a corporeal entity taken through the door he will bust back out again, thus providing an opportunity to rescue annie.

Beeb scriptwriters, if that happens I want my fucking cut.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 2, 2010)

belboid said:
			
		

> dang, beaten to it



'dang'?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

kropotkin said:


> 'dang'?


Belboid is a Who fan.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

he's in, but should be out.  she was out, but should have been in. There's gonna be one almighty tussle between this world and the next, and anything and anyone could spill out.

Hitler.  That's what I reckon. He's gonna get loose and wreak havoc in...whichever nearby Welsh town has the most Poles in.

Beeb scriptwriters, if that happens I want my fucking cut.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Belboid is a Who fan.



'The' or 'Doctor'?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> 'The' or 'Doctor'?


The. 

In this instance.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

phew.  You are forgiven.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> phew.  You are forgiven.



Exactly!


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> He did.  We saw her say 'I want it' but didn't see her actually die. Which, just as with a gun being shown in Act 1, means she _definitely_ *didn't* die. The door came for her, but her being now undead, it allowed Kemp to be thrown through.


Really? I thought they would have made more of that - didn't Mitchell let her die because it was what she wanted?


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

It's the 'surprise' for Series 3.

That and Hitler, of course.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> Really? I thought they would have made more of that - didn't Mitchell let her die because it was what she wanted?


Did we see her go through?  I think we saw Evil Vicar being snatched and the door slamming!  No Lucy (ooh: Bram Stoker shades there.  Hadn't spotted that).

I'll have to watch again.


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2010)

We don't need to see her go through the door though? Lucy could still be dead and end up as a ghost.

Or she went through the door with Kemp & Annie. It's not 1 in 1 out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> We don't need to see her go through the door though? Lucy could still be dead and end up as a ghost.


Indeed, but if she didn't go through before the door closed she's still here.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

She was still on the floor after the door shut.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> She was still on the floor after the door shut.



The body was, same as bearded medium blokes was.

But we deffo did not see her ghost go through the door.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

dum di dum


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The body was, same as bearded medium blokes was.
> 
> But we deffo did not see her ghost go through the door.


That's the point.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The body was, same as bearded medium blokes was.
> 
> But we deffo did not see her ghost go through the door.


Oh, I think I need to watch it again tonight


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> We don't need to see her go through the door though? Lucy could still be dead and end up as a ghost.
> .


 
Ghost or vamp.

We will have to wait til series three to find out which methinks.

I'm hoping for ghost as we've already done the 'you turned me' story line to death, both vamp side and wharewolf side.

I can see them doing the living happily ever after in love story.


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, so Annie takes Kemp through the door. So is his lifeless body left in this world? She must have just taken his .. err ... spirit through?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> Ok, so Annie takes Kemp through the door. So is his lifeless body left in this world? She must have just taken his .. err ... spirit through?


No, she took him bodily.  For which there isn't a form.


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> No, she took him bodily.  For which there isn't a form.


How can she take him bodily? No-one else got taken like that. Can the spirit world process a physical form? 

Why am I even asking this?  Are there any ghosts posting?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2010)

And leaves the door open (no pun intended) for his return as a zombie or something.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> How can she take him bodily? No-one else got taken like that. Can the spirit world process a physical form?


Well, ex*act*ly.  Which is why They are angry with her.


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2010)

Gromit said:


> And leaves the door open (no pun intended) for his return as a zombie or something.


Ooh, Ghosts, Werewolves, Vampires and Zombie's too for series 3.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> Can the spirit world process a physical form?



The bureaucrats in the after-life should eject him immediately for turning up in a non-regulation state of being.


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> The bureaucrats in the after-life should eject him immediately for turning up in a non-regulation state of being.


Can he even be there? Isn't there some law of physics that can be applied?


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> Can he even be there? Isn't there some law of physics that can be applied?



'tis all according to the laws of metaphysics


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> How can she take him bodily? No-one else got taken like that. Can the spirit world process a physical form?
> 
> Why am I even asking this?  Are there any ghosts posting?



There is plenty of historical evidence hmm of corporeal entities travelling to the afterlife in body form for one reason or another. See Orpheus and Eurydice


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> There is plenty of historical evidence hmm of corporeal entities travelling to the afterlife in body form for one reason or another. See Orpheus and Eurydice


 
Wasn't Buda's transendence physical as well?

There are defo some old south american religions which believed you could trancend in such away that your body became spirit.


----------



## tinytina (Mar 2, 2010)

cant believe iv missed all this new series, need to catch up!! luv it, wicked show


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> There is plenty of historical evidence hmm of corporeal entities travelling to the afterlife in body form for one reason or another. See Orpheus and Eurydice



The Virgin Mary in Catholic tradition as well. Plus Odysseus, whose experience would be a good model for this sort of show.


----------



## madamv (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> How can she take him bodily? No-one else got taken like that. Can the spirit world process a physical form?
> 
> *Why am I even asking this?  Are there any ghosts posting?*



That made me spit tea on my desk...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> Ooh, Ghosts, Werewolves, Vampires and Zombie's too for series 3.



I'd put a small amount of money on this for series 3, with Zombies being the rather poor relations of the Types 1 through 3.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 3, 2010)

There was talk in the past about adding Zombies to the BH universe.

At the time, at least, they decided against it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2010)

fogbat said:


> There was talk in the past about adding Zombies to the BH universe.
> 
> At the time, at least, they decided against it.


Good.  Zombies would be shit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 23, 2011)

That was a great start to the new season, altho I'm gonna have to watch a couple of eps from S1.

_Very_ surprised at the casting of the McNair character...thought he only did crappy covers of Roghteous Brother's songs...

And I hope Lea is in it more too...


----------



## magneze (Jan 23, 2011)

Great start. Glad they sorted Annie out. Would have been a bit shit to destroy the dynamic. Robson Green in not shit shocker too. More like this please!


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 23, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> And I hope Lea is in it more too...



Oh I hope so


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2011)

No about this new series? Fair enough! 


Syfy in the US have recently started broadcasting their shot for shot remake and its had pretty decent reviews. 

Meet Josh, Aiden* and Sally!







*Crashdown from BSG/ the Doomsday dude from Smallville.


----------



## janeb (Jan 23, 2011)

Lea was great, sad, scary and sexy all at the same time, and a mystery stlll to solve going on the wistful and meaningful looks in the waiting room - am sure she'll be back. 

But most importantly, Mitchell *swoons*


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Loved it.  Who played the punky guy presiding over the cage fight?  I feel like I should know him, sooo familiar.


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 23, 2011)

janeb;11449563[B said:
			
		

> ]Lea was great, sad, scary and sexy all at the same time[/B], and a mystery stlll to solve going on the wistful and meaningful looks in the waiting room - am sure she'll be back.
> 
> But most importantly, Mitchell *swoons*



She sure was, shows she can do more than the gobby stacey role. And she was sexy as hell!!!!


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 23, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Loved it.  Who played the punky guy presiding over the cage fight?  I feel like I should know him, sooo familiar.


 
paul kaye innit?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lacey Turner was ace as Lia (or maybe Liar?). A really good start to the new series and lots of Herrick-related fun still to come...


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 23, 2011)

StanSmith said:


> paul kaye innit?


 
Who?

*one google later*

LMAO, scrolling down his filmography on imdb and didn't recognise a single thing until 15 years ago... DENNIS PENNIS!!


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 23, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Who?
> 
> *one google later*
> 
> LMAO, scrolling down his filmography on imdb and didn't recognise a single thing until 15 years ago... DENNIS PENNIS!!



Thats the fella!


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 23, 2011)

Melinda said:


> ...Syfy in the US have recently started broadcasting their shot for shot remake and its had pretty decent reviews...


I thought it was OK, less of a comedy than the brit original and given the number of episodes per US season I expect it will drift into its own beast - like their version of the Office.


----------



## radio_atomica (Jan 24, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> Lacey Turner was ace as Lia (or maybe Liar?). A really good start to the new series and lots of Herrick-related fun still to come...


 
Leah, its a real name, spelt Leah...


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 24, 2011)

radio_atomica said:


> Leah, its a real name, spelt Leah...


 
But the title of the episode was Lia, so one presumes that's how the character's name is spelled - which made me think of 'liar'.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2011)

radio_atomica said:


> Leah, its a real name, spelt Leah...



hmm strange cos  all the press have said the characters name is Lia...


/pedant


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2011)

*


radio_atomica said:



			Leah, its a real name, spelt Leah...
		
Click to expand...

 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2011/01_january/07/being_human6.shtml

Being Human – Lacey Turner plays Lia*

Were you a fan of Being Human and had you seen it before you got the part?

No, I'd never actually seen it before. They sent me the script and the box set for the first two series and I watched it and then I was addicted to it right from the beginning – so I was excited to be playing the part of Lia.

You're in episodes one and eight – did you know how your story was going to pan out?

I knew I was going to be in the first and last episode, but I only really knew the story from the first episode – I never knew what happened in episode eight probably until a month before we shot it.

How would you describe Lia?

She's a normal, late-teenage, early twenties girl. She went to vet school, she was training to be a vet – she was just a normal girl.

This is your first role after EastEnders – how did it feel? Was it nerve-wracking?

Yeah, it was, it is the only other TV job I've done since EastEnders. It's so different, we shoot 14 scenes a day [in EastEnders]. We spend about half and hour to an hour to do a scene. I go to Cardiff for Being Human and you have the whole day to do a scene. It was nice because you got to play around with the character and try different things.

The cast and crew were so lovely. The crew made me feel so welcome. I'd never been to Cardiff, never filmed anything other than EastEnders, and they made me feel at home straight away – I really enjoyed it.

Did you approach it differently?

As an actress you sort of want to try different things, really, you want to explore different ways of doing things. On a fast show like EastEnders you don't have the time to do that – you have to decide which way you're gonna do it and stick to it. So it was nice to have the time to be able to think: "I'll try this to see if it's better."

Most of your scenes were with Aidan Turner and Lenora Crichlow – how was it working with them?

They're so good at playing their characters. I had most of my scenes with Aidan – I thought he was fantastic. And they're really nice people – I really enjoyed working with them.

What would you like to do next – do you have anything coming up?

I don't know really. I'm going to take a bit of time out and see what happens and take each day as it comes. It's very exciting. It's nice because I was in EastEnders for six and a half years and you know what you're going to do the next day and the next week; now it's nice to not have a plan!

If you could choose between a werewolf, vampire and ghost, which one would you go for – and why?

I don't know if I'd be a vampire or a ghost ... maybe a ghost because she [Annie] can be anywhere and no one can see you!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 24, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> LMAO, scrolling down his filmography on imdb and didn't recognise a single thing until 15 years ago... DENNIS PENNIS!!



Omfg so it is!!! Well...well...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 24, 2011)

Surprised at Robson Greene's rather menacing turn


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep, can't see too many top selling duets coming out of this.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2011)

great episode
Barry Island?!? must've got a good deal on back of gavin n stacey.

"prefer purgatory to Wales"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2011)

there is an interview on digital spy saying how Robson Green wanted to start doing left feild darker parts and will be continuing to do so for the next couple of years....


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 24, 2011)

I feel a bit wrong for fancying Lacey Turner, but i'll live with it i guess


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 24, 2011)

Strumpet said:


> Omfg so it is!!! Well...well...



Told you so


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 24, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I feel a bit wrong for fancying Lacey Turner, but i'll live with it i guess



Nowt wrong with that shes a little cracker!! (insert Sid James coooorrrrrrrrrrrrrr)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2011)

no one been watching this series , seems i cant find an up to date thread, this weeks was a fantastic episode...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh I'm watching!! LOVe it. 

Zombie girl was funny. And this weeks, yes, was cracking! Here we go!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2011)

I found zombie girl both funny and deeply poignant.

I think the need to discuss the general brilliance of this show is leading to a dearth of posts on this thread.


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 22, 2011)

I find Tovey's acting too irritating. 

The American version has found its own feet.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 22, 2011)

I think this series has been bloody amazing and am surprised this thread has so few posts on it. Maybe everyone's still getting over the absolute nerve jangling genius of the last two episodes?


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't bothered posting because all I'd have to say is how brilliant it is. The bloke who played Herrick was on terrific form this week - bloody great actor.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah and the girls were badass too ,Nina was ace and nice to see Annie not being so girly ' you little man!! '


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2011)

I completely forgot this was on  Tommorow will be a marathon catch up then


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 23, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah and the girls were badass too ,nina was ace and nice to see Annie not being so girly ' you little man!! '


 
Yes!


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> I find Tovey's acting too irritating.


 
I think George is meant to be a bit awkward and irritating – he certainly was in the first series, although they dialed it back a bit for season two.


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow. After a mediocre series so far, tonight's episode really took off.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 6, 2011)

Best hour of telly in a long while!

McNair, Herrick, Annie staking vampire cops, it's all kicking off. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 7, 2011)

George is meant to be a bit of a neurotic pain in the arse, isn't he.

This series has been episode after episode of brilliance, but tonight was truly masterful. Didn't see any of the twists coming, thought all the main actors were incredible, but in particular the Herrick "rebirth" and house massacre, Mitchell's stand-off with the cops and Robson Green's finest minute stand out. Now really can't wait 'til next week. Lia back. And who is Mitchell in the cage with?

"It can't happen here. Not in Wales"


----------



## Gromit (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with T&P. Its been medocre so far. Too much setting things up. Whereas last season each episode was magic.

Finally started delivering this season though. Next weeks looks a doozey.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> "It can't happen here. Not in Wales"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 7, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> And who is Mitchell in the cage with?



Looked like George

Awesome episode, worth the long setup. And when Herrick turns up in that police form you really see the evil little smugness back in his eyes and his swagger from the first season.

Mcnair went out like a bitch though, just as I was starting to be impressed by Robson


----------



## Augie March (Mar 8, 2011)

I've only really started watching it this series and I have been enjoying it a fair bit. For only 8 episodes though, it has felt surprisingly filler heavy with stand alone episodes that don't really go anywhere. But... BUT! I saw the latest episode last night and my head exploded. A brilliant finale set-up with all kinds of twists and 'woah' moments. It was easily up there with some of the finest Buffy and Angel moments.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2011)

Artaxerxes said:


> Looked like George


I thought it was the young werewolf guy.....hm...


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 8, 2011)

Brilliant use of music this week, too - 'History Repeating' and 'Hungry Like The Wolf'!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 8, 2011)

Y'know all those impression people who dress up in black clothing and wear fangs to pretend that they are vamps.

I think we need a warewolf fashion trend too and I intend to start it by walking around Cardiff with a frozen chicken on a string.


----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2011)

Strumpet said:


> I thought it was the young werewolf guy.....hm...


Unless the next episode jumps by a month then Mitchell being the in the cage wouldn't be an issue as we just had a full moon. Whoever was in the case with him would be in significantly more danger.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 8, 2011)

magneze said:


> Unless the next episode jumps by a month then Mitchell being the in the cage wouldn't be an issue as we just had a full moon. Whoever was in the case with him would be in significantly more danger.


 
Maybe next episode may start with "28 days later" and then we have to try and work out how exactly they all got out of that - replete with flashbacks to various hospitals, police stations and areas of purgatory. I can't believe there won't be some kind of wolf shaped bullet in store for Mitchell after the whole series set-up.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I think we need a warewolf fashion trend too and I intend to start it by walking around Cardiff with a frozen chicken on a string.






magneze said:


> Unless the next episode jumps by a month then Mitchell being the in the cage wouldn't be an issue as we just had a full moon. Whoever was in the case with him would be in significantly more danger.


Aahh hmm...you have a point. 


WHO WAS IT THEN!??!? *gets excited*


----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2011)

Of course it could still be George who just stake's him rather than Werewolfing him to death.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> I can't believe there won't be some kind of wolf shaped bullet in store for Mitchell after the whole series set-up.


There was: Nina got him into this fix.  A fix which could bring the whole world of supernaturals crashing down around their ears.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, while we're here, why weren't George's parents Jewish?  That was an Anglican service at his Dad's graveside.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah the whole Jewish thing seemed to disappear with Georges parents. Although maybe its just his mum who's a four by two.

In some ways I'm a bit disappointed that Herrick didn't remain an ambiguous character. So is Nina dead or just the baby? Not quite sure how werewolves die in this universe. Do they have to be in wolf form?


----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2011)

If the gestation period for baby wolves is much faster, maybe Nina dies and her baby kills Mitchell.

Sorry, that's a bit "EastEnders" isn't it ...


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2011)

It needs to be Rule 34'd...


----------



## Idaho (Mar 9, 2011)

T & P said:


> It needs to be Rule 34'd...


 
Thanks - just learnt a new nerdism.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 10, 2011)

History repeating... not in Wales... I predict a flash back episode next about a historical vampire hunt. Maybe.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 11, 2011)

T & P said:


> It needs to be Rule 34'd...


 
US version slashfic

UK version slashfic

Can't find any Rule34 images on BH yet tho...did find some for Minecraft, unsurprisingly.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 12, 2011)

Just watched the penultimate episode; and the Herrick and Nena scene a fab, if obscure reference to the return of Kid Miracleman/Bates from Alan Moore's Miracleman. I geeked out all over.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG!


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 13, 2011)

In-bloody-deed. Still in shellshock. Gutted for Mitchell, but what an amazing way to go. What's that in my eye?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 13, 2011)

Good thing is it looks like a 4th series will be filmed so he must be coming back again.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 13, 2011)

great use of "nespresso"


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 13, 2011)

Well that all depends on matters Hobbity.

I do find it hard to imagine the show without the original three, I must say....mind you some of my favourite shows have killed off main characters and remained amazing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Good thing is it looks like a 4th series will be filmed so he must be coming back again.


Well, they did make a big thing of staking being the most irreversible way of deading a Vampire, so I'm guessing he doesn't.  Not sure what I think of a series of ghosts and werewolves against vampires, clearly divided.  I liked the idea of the trio being apart from others of their kinds, and trying to be "normal".  Eating pizza and watching the Real Hustle. While outside forces conspire against this. _Just when I thought I was out...they pull me back in._

What does this mean for vampires, though?  If that lad from the spin off thing comes back, is he doomed to Mitchell's fate?  Can vampires never reform, or was that just a flaw in Mitchell's character?  While this was ambiguous, it was a good narrative conflict, but now they've seemingly resolved this, it really means the remaining house-mates have to set themselves against all vampires.  The bacteria who are everywhere.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2011)

Omg awesome.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Good thing is it looks like a 4th series will be filmed so he must be coming back again.


 
Somehow, I don't think so...

www.sfx.co.uk/2011/03/13/being-human-–-toby-whithouse-on-the-finale

It made perfect sense for Mitchell to die, I think. His character had run its course. Getting rid of the brilliant Herrick after making such a song and dance about bringing him back spoiled the final episode for me. Disappointing.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 14, 2011)

Herrick was awesome, but it had to be Mitchell killing him in the end. His final act, killing his maker, the one vampire who'd made George kill, and had inadvertently made Nina a werewolf. Had to be!

I'm still very saddened about Mitchell dying, and cynical about the future of the series without him, but I enjoyed this series so much, I'll give them a chance to surprise me.

On the future for vampires - Mitchell had had 90 years of being a utter bastard before trying to go "straight" - maybe there's more hope for a young one?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> On the future for vampires - Mitchell had had 90 years of being a utter bastard before trying to go "straight" - maybe there's more hope for a young one?


Aye, maybe, but there was a lot of rhetoric setting up vampires as 'bacteria infecting everything', so it looks like for the time being vampires are the enemy.  Werewolves and ghosts vs vampires.  Which is a scenario I'm not sure I'll find quite so interesting.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it's pretty well set up for a series 4 war against vamps. I don't mind this. Yes the conflicted moral thingy of a bad person trying to be good was worthwhile, but they had milked it. You can't have that go on for ever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2011)

But "all vampires are bad" isn't very interesting to me.  I'm not really into fantasy/supernatural stories.  I liked the human aspect.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with danny. I'd rather have vampires as the cylons than the daleks, if you see what I mean.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Herrick was awesome, but it had to be Mitchell killing him in the end. His final act, killing his maker, the one vampire who'd made George kill, and had inadvertently made Nina a werewolf. Had to be!


 
It just seemed pointless taking such care in bringing him back and then returning him to the 'dark side' only to despatch him so quickly. It was almost as if he was in the way and the writers couldn't wait to be shot of him so they could get on with all the stuff back at Honolulu Heights.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

Fourth 'season' announced here: www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/beinghuman/


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 14, 2011)

I felt Herrick's character was a major draw for the series which is why series 2 didn't have quite the impact that series 1 had. Sorry to see him go, even more so than Mitchell.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 14, 2011)

The beach where Herrick died...

... any way of confirming whether or not it was Southerndown?  That's what it looked like to me.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I felt Herrick's character was a major draw for the series which is why series 2 didn't have quite the impact that series 1 had. Sorry to see him go, even more so than Mitchell.


 
I agree with this - I felt Mitchell's story was done really and hope he stays dead. Herrick, on the other hand, was such a complex, beautifully-realised character that they could have taken him anywhere.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2011)

If Mitchell is brought back it will have a similar effect on the series as 'Bobby-not-dead-it-was-just-a-dream' had on Dallas.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> I agree with this - I felt Mitchell's story was done really and hope he stays dead. Herrick, on the other hand, was such a complex, beautifully-realised character that they could have taken him anywhere.


Nah, once he'd made his full come-back he had to go.  He'd run his course.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Nah, once he'd made his full come-back he had to go.  He'd run his course.


 
Other than to serve the plot, what was the point of bringing him back then?


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 14, 2011)

I keep finding myself wondering what the neighbours think of that household.  Cops swarming all over it, ambulances, bodies being carted out.  Not good for house prices I would have thought.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> Other than to serve the plot, what was the point of bringing him back then?


Indeed.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 14, 2011)

The whole wolf-shaped bullet being made up was terrible. They may as well have had Mitchell waking up and it was all a dream.

It was the main theme of the series, looming large over everything Mitchell did


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't see that it matters any less because it was made up. It only mattered because he believed it. And it came true in the end anyway.


----------



## StanSmith (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe we will see some kind of prequel series about Mitchell?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 14, 2011)

Being vampire?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 14, 2011)

Mitchell is a dwarf in the Hobbit AFAIK


----------



## D'wards (Mar 14, 2011)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Mitchell is a dwarf in the Hobbit AFAIK


 
Its true.

Maybe thats why they killed him off - take ages to film those Tolkein epics


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2011)

Watching this again, still can't believe it's lasted as long as it has, it's fucking terrible! Utterly shite acting, even worse dialogue!


----------



## magneze (Mar 15, 2011)

The last episode was bit of a let down. Eventually I wanted George to put the whole series out of it's misery. Series 1 & 2 were just about perfect, this one limped home with only two really stand out episodes (the 5th & 6th).


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 11, 2011)

Tovey walks -
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2011/nov/12/russell-tovey-why-im-leaving-being-human


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 11, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> Tovey walks -
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2011/nov/12/russell-tovey-why-im-leaving-being-human



Worrying but not catastrophic. I know they're bringing back the young vampire (was it Adam?) and Robson Green's werewolf 'son' for series four so they'll still have a decent cast. I'd be more annoyed if Nina left to be honest.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 11, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> Worrying but not catastrophic. I know they're bringing back the young vampire (was it Adam?) and Robson Green's werewolf 'son' for series four so they'll still have a decent cast. I'd be more annoyed if Nina left to be honest.


I think his character is played out anyway.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 11, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I think his character is played out anyway.



I dunno – Mitchell's departure would have given George the chance to really step up as the show's alpha male. It could have been interesting but, like I say, I'm surprised rather than devastated by the news.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 6, 2012)

Teasery titles for series four which starts on BBC 3 later this month...

http://www.sfx.co.uk/2012/01/06/being-human-series-four-episode-titles-revealed/


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> Teasery titles for series four which starts on BBC 3 later this month...
> 
> http://www.sfx.co.uk/2012/01/06/being-human-series-four-episode-titles-revealed/


What?  What?  Who?  Where?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 9, 2012)

This has made me rather cross...



Spoiler: big spoiler



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s116...-being-human-exit-was-difficult-decision.html

*Sinead Keenan* has admitted that leaving _Being Human_ was a "difficult decision".

It was announced today (January 9) that the actress will not return for the next series of the BBC Three paranormal drama.

Writing on Twitter, Keenan said: "It is with a very heavy heart & a little relief that I can now tell you that I will not b appearing in S4 of _Being Human_. (sic)

"I cannot tell u how difficult it was to make the decision to leave. I've had 3 wonderful years on [the show], some of the best I've had in my acting career."

Keenan also confirmed that she has not shot an exit storyline for her character Nina.

"I believe my departure happens off screen," she said. "I haven't filmed anything for Series 4."

*Michael Socha* and *Damien Molony* have joined the _Being Human_ cast as series regulars, while original star *Russell Tovey* has filmed his final scenes as werewolf George.

Mark Gatiss, James Lance and _Harry Potter_'s Mark Williams will also play guest roles on the show.

_Being Human_ will return to BBC Three with fourth series premiere 'Eve Of The War'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> This has made me rather cross...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how the rot started on Rentaghost...


----------

